# Hi from W.V.



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,my name is Bonnie and I am new to the forum. I have been a knitter,crocheter for a long time. I am a shut in and love to do my crafts. I get lazy once in a while and lay my work down for a while,but I always go back to them.
What I am looking for is some patterns for slippers to either knit or crochet. I have one that I call the Tube Slipper that I have knitter a lot and if anyone would like to have the pattern I will give it to them.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome Bonnie....I'm sure lot's of us would love to see your tube slipper pattern. You can add it under "links" which you will find at the bottom of your screen. Rae in NC


----------



## KnitterMama (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome


Mary NC


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I will get my slipper pattern wrote up and get it to you all as soon as I can.(This old gout in my hands slows me up a bit.) Its a pattern that was given to me over the telephone I know it has been over 35 years ago. 
Everyone have a nice day.

Bonnie


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonnie--You sign your message: Snaggletooth1932. I was born in 1932 also. We didn't know times were hard, did we?

When I was 10, in 1942, we knit for the soldiers right in class at school. Kept our hands busy and gave a satisfaction of doing something really useful.

Carolyn


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie Welcome to the Forum. I understood that we were missing any members from WV. Looks like you took care of that. My son went to WV Westlyn in Buckhannon and loved it.
He thought the people were wonderful.


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, Here is the pattern for the tube slippers that I said I would share with you all.I hope you enjoy making them, I do. They are so confey.The men will like them too. One size fits all.

Tube Slippers

Size 10 knitting needle,worsted yarn.

Cast on 40 stitches.
Row 1- K
Row 2- K
Row 3- K4,k2together,yo,k4,k2 together,yo,k4,repeat to last 4stitches, k4. (buttonhole)
Rows 4 to 30, K all rows.
Row 31- repeat row 3. (buttonhole)
Rows 32 & 33 K.
Bind off.

Make a lace with 2 strands of thread about 30 inches long using a J crochet hook.

Have a godd and safe week, Bonnie


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

snaggletooth1932 said:


> Hi everyone, Here is the pattern for the tube slippers that I said I would share with you all.I hope you enjoy making them, I do. They are so confey.The men will like them too. One size fits all.
> 
> Tube Slippers
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie

:thumbup:


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Carolyn, Those were the days weren't they? I didn't lurn to crochet until I was 8 years old. My dear Mom tought me when I was laid up sick one winter. I desided to teach myself to knit almost 40 years ago. I would rather knit than crochet. Don't get me wrong,I love to do both but prefere to knit.


Bonnie


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Buchannan isn't far from here.Only about 60 miles. Glad you son liked our wonderful state.

Bonnie


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Buchannan isn't far from here.Only about 60 miles. Glad you son liked our wonderful state.

Bonnie


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

THANK YOU.

Bonnie


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

THANK YOU.


Bonnie


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi fellow West Virginian. I too live in WV. Born and raised here. I lived in Baltimore, MD for nearly 16 years and really missed home. I returned in 1978 and have not left again. I love my home state. People here are just plain down to earth. So welcome to this site snaggletooth1932. I live in Madison and was born in Logan County 1947. Will be moving back to Logan in near future.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I also meaned to thank you for the pattern. I have found that an old pattern is the best.


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome. West Virginia is a special place isn't it?


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you make the slippers yet? I even knitted a pair that I wear to bed when I can't get my feet warm. Keeps my feet nice and cozy.

Bonnie


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

No, not yet. I have been making a knitted Arum Lily to go on a Bow Knot scarf. I have finished 1 lily and am making 4 more. I attach a bar pin to the back so it can be worn as a corsage or pinned on the scarf. I know several who want them.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Will you share the lily pattern? Sounds intriguing. Also something to make up for Christmas.

Carolyn


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I got the pattern from lionbrand.com
Go to patterns then search for Arum Lily. I posted a photo of the one I have done. I had a leaf pattern and thought it suited this lily and sewed it on. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie for the Tube Slippers pattern. My cold-footed sister is coming to Illinois to visit, and this will be great for her. Won't weigh much in her suitcase going back either. She can no longer knit. Pain.

Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

No luck on the arum lily knitting pattern. Several arum bulbs and chinaware though. I'll just admire yours.

Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1

I hope this link will help. Just scroll down the Select a Topic to Knit: Arum Lily.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just tested the link and it does take you to where you need to go.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

vze2w982--It worked. I down-loaded the arum lily, and then looked at all the other patterns! I get greedy. Worthwhile stuff. 

Carolyn


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. I have gotten all of the knitted flowers I think. I crochet as well but really do love this knitting. I taught myself 2 years ago and I am doing simple things first. I started out making dish/face cloths, then pot holders. Then I taught myself magic loop knitting and knitting on dpns. Truthfully the magic loop makes nicer things in the round. But I have a pattern for magic loop mittens that I posted on here under the heading Magic Loop Mittens. They are easy to make. But like I said I am a retired RN and I love this knitting.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

to vze2w982,

I'm a retired RN too. I have about gone through the list of things to catch up on when I retired.

Life is very good.

I enjoy volunteering many places. I live in a Sr. living spot, and am able to help here too.

We might compare good stories. Stories of God's healing of ourselves and others.

Carolyn


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

That would be good Carolyn. I live on my own. Hardly no family that gets out to visit. I still drive a little but, only when I need to. I have thought of volunteering at the local hospital. I will be moving to Logan in a few months. Sharing stories is great. God certainly has been merciful to me.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

LOVELY FLOWER


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you jaydayone.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! Last Christmas I knitting my Granddaughter Lilly a little shoulder shawl and attached a vintage Lily pin to it for her to use as a shawl pin. I have to make her one of these too! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you pilgrim1953. It is really a pretty flower. If you crochet there is one called the Calla Lily on knittingpatterncentral. I think that it what it is called. I made one of those and used crochet cotton size 3. It turned out beautiful. My pictures are not so great as I have to use my scanner. But it serves the purpose.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard from W.V.!! You'll love this forum, I know I do.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I crochet as well & will go search for the calla lily too! Thanks!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

welcome dear one from W.V. we are glad to have you . You will love all these people I sure do. Think I'll make the ladies in our church a lilly pin for Easter. Blessings to all


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

glnwhi - what a great idea! I bet my daughters & daughter in law would love one in their Easter basket too! I do believe our new friend from WV has started something!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Now I know what an I cord is, Carolyn


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea isn't the I cord a great thing? You know you could make this Icord longer and insert some craft wire and make a bouquet. My greatniece saw this picture and she wants one for a vase. So I guess I'll be looking at some craft wire.


----------



## snaggletooth1932 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I may be asking the impossable, but I am looking for a pattern for a HORSE blanket.Yes you heard me right,a horse blanket.My grandson has bought a beautiful horse and I want to make him a blanket.
I know I can count on some of you.

Have a great and safe day, Bonnie


----------

